# Bandsaw



## jleiwig (Jan 3, 2017)

Since apparently everyone on my local Craigslist thinks their Craftsman bandsaw is made of gold I'm wondering if anyone has this bandsaw from Lowes?

https://www.lowes.com/pd/PORTER-CABLE-13-625-in-10-Amp-Stationary-Band-Saw/3162487


----------



## Skie_M (Jan 3, 2017)

Heh ... mine's the 5-speed benchtop 9" model from Harbor Freight. 


Tuned it up a bit ... blade still wont cut straight, keeps drifting right on me, probably because I abused the hell out of it, cutting Italian alabaster, and there were some quartzite chunks somewhere in it ... dulled the blade a bit.  Cuts straight enough through thin material softwoods, but deflects half an inch over a one inch cut when I'm crosscutting walnut ... unacceptable.  Saving up for a new blade.


----------



## WWorkman (Jan 3, 2017)

I looked at that model at my local Lowes, and it looked real similar to a Harbor Freight 14" bandsaw and I was not impressed.  I ended up buying a Grizzly G055 14' bandsaw and am completely happy with it. It cost more but I did not want to invest in one that I would want to replace down the road.


----------



## swcrawford (Jan 3, 2017)

Skie_M said:


> blade still wont cut straight, keeps drifting right on me,



My little off brand 9" doesn't even have 5 speeds.  The blade also drifted horribly after abusing it, which made it unusable for cutting pen blanks on a small segmenting sled.

 If the problem is simply a dull blade, you can fix that pretty easily with a small rotary tool and a cutting disc. Have a look at Mathias Wandell's sharpening video.

If yours is really dull you might have to make two passes. Best part is, a small saw blade doesn't take very long at all. I was reluctant to try this on my more expensive big bandsaw blades, but after having success with the small cheaper one, I freshen up all my blades when they need it. Give it a try.


----------



## Skie_M (Jan 3, 2017)

I'll have to have a look at that vid soon, thanks!


----------



## Herb G (Jan 3, 2017)

There is no way that saw has a 1.5 hp motor on it. More like a 3/4 hp motor if you are lucky. I'd save a little more & go for a Grizzly if I were you.


----------



## SSobel (Jan 3, 2017)

Whatever you do...if you think about Rikon...Don'y buy the 10-305. It is gutless. I need to put a more powerful motor on it, but have to wait for funds. It takes FOREVER to rip anything!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 3, 2017)

Depending on what you really are going to do with the bandsaw will determine weather it is of value to you. My choice would be go to a Grizzly if you are wanting a good saw. This saw does not come with a rip fence so that is either an added expense or you make one. That 1-1/2HP motor is suspect at best. I do not believe they would put that large a motor on a saw like that for that price. We had this discussion before here how manufacturers rate their motors is different for each company. I would read the reviews on that saw and see the problems people have run into. Will it cut pen blanks, for sure it will but there is so much more that can be done with a bandsaw. Good luck.


----------



## KenV (Jan 3, 2017)

Justin --

That design of saw has been around a long time. Some cheap, and some better.

Porter Cable has been sliding towards the cheap, but with the Lowes 4 year extended package for $100, you have reduced risk.

Amperage ratings are usually good, and the motor is higher rpm than the conventional 1700 or so I like slower, but that comes around to the extended warranty.

Riser block not available



Key question is what do you intend to do, and how hard will you work it?


----------



## campzeke (Jan 3, 2017)

I agree with both JT and KenV above. If you are primarily cutting pen blanks and other small projects you can get along great with a lesser saw and save some $$. I did a quick CL search in your area and saw a couple of the 12" craftsman saws offered at $200. I can find these saws in my area fairly easily for $100~150 and would offer less depending on condition. This saw has been discontinued for a number of years but it is still a pretty good saw for small projects. Repair parts are also pretty easy to find as well. It is not so good for resawing and 3~4" thick cuts. I say this from first hand experience. I had one of these saws for years before upgrading to a Delta 14" saw. There have been several times when I wish I had kept the craftsman as a second saw just for the smaller projects. I am not a big fan of Craftsman power tools because they have sold a lot of junk in the past 15 years or so but one like this with a good blade and a little tune up will give you a pretty good bang for your buck.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 3, 2017)

I have a Delta 14" USA made bandsaw that is an open frame but has a 1HP motor on it. Back then they only put that motor on the closed stand ones. I have run everything I could at that saw and it still working just fine. They do not build that well any more. and when they went to tawain all down hill. I have a 6" riser on it and resaw a ton on it. 

I often play the game with myself and imagine if I ever hit the lottery I would love to redo my entire shop and buy all new equipment but i think what bandsaw would I buy. I keep coming back to the Laguna line. I believe that would be where I would spend my money for a bandsaw. These low end saws will get the job done but be prepared to do the maintenance because they will be finicky. The very first thing I would do to that saw is throw those metal blocks away as fast as I could get them things off. No saw should ever come through with them on. Want to ruin a blade in a hurry, use them. Buy some cool blocks for that saw. No sense putting bearing guides on it. Save the money for a fence. 


www.amazon.com/Olson-CB50000BL-14-I...F8&qid=1483472449&sr=8-1&keywords=cool+blocks


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 3, 2017)

KenV said:


> Justin --
> 
> That design of saw has been around a long time. Some cheap, and some better.
> 
> ...


A couple points of  note: 

I'm not really interested in the Craftsman saws. I've had two of them in the past and neither has been anywhere near serviceable as a bandsaw. The three wheel saw is the worst of the bunch. I'm sure as heck not paying anywhere near $200 for one of them. 

As far as what I intent to use it for?   Honestly I don't really know other than cutting pen blanks to size.  I've always used my miter saw in the past for this, but it is just too loud to deal with when my son is napping.  

Supposedly from my online research a riser block is available for it directly from Porter Cable.  

I would agree about PC tools sliding towards the cheap end.  I know at one time they were bought out by black and decker and were made one of the lesser lines instead of the better lines like it previously was.

I would spring for the Grizzly, but with this one I can get 5% off with my Lowes card, and pick it up today. I'd save quite a bit of money with the shipping, but if the saw is truly junk then I'm not saving much in the long term.  

I may go to the local Lowes that has one in stock and look at it.


----------



## cjester (Jan 3, 2017)

If all you want is a quieter way to cut pen blanks to size, how about a scroll saw instead?


----------



## bmcclellan (Jan 3, 2017)

I have that saw not for about 2 years.  it is ok.  I do not do any super special stuff on it.  I mainly use it when making toys.  I have tried simple 2 piece segmenting on it with ok results.  I currently have the scrolling blade on it but if I plan on doing segmenting I will go to a larger blade and build a sled (a project I want to try to do)


----------



## leehljp (Jan 3, 2017)

When one is about to spend $200, $300, or $400 (or more) for a major tool, it is best to not look at what it will do now and what you want to do now, - because if you do use it at its max now, it will not do what you want to move into next year.

You have already mentioned "Riser". The PC machine's current power will leave you sorely under powered for riser use. You can do it, but you can't push it and it will be slow. 

I have never been disappointed in overbuying a tool that I later learned to appreciate its power or extra features, but I have most certainly been burned on buying "what will get the job done right now - and no more".

I overbought to get my 14" Grizzly G0555, 1.5 HP - 5 years ago (with riser) and already I have on a couple of occasions wished I had a 16".


----------



## moke (Jan 3, 2017)

I do not have any direct experience with this saw, but my brother has the PC DP...it is a nice DP...priced about the same within the competition.  I too, have heard that PC tools are cheapened, but that is not the case with the DP...although it is kind of small in comparison to others.  I have a miriad of brand of tools, loyal to no one brand.  My Jet BS is a 14 inch with a riser and was close to 1K after taxes....so I wonder it is may be ok for the money.

Several of my friends have bought Grizzly tools and while the tools are ok, there seems to be a constant stream of shipping damage.  I am a pay a little more guy and have it delivered or pick it up myself.....
Just my .02


----------



## bmachin (Jan 3, 2017)

Do a little Googling for reviews on this model. There is quite a bit out there going back to 2010 or so.  My quick take is that most owners think that they got fair value or more.

Bill


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 3, 2017)

bmcclellan said:


> I have that saw not for about 2 years.  it is ok.  I do not do any super special stuff on it.  I mainly use it when making toys.  I have tried simple 2 piece segmenting on it with ok results.  I currently have the scrolling blade on it but if I plan on doing segmenting I will go to a larger blade and build a sled (a project I want to try to do)



Thank you for providing direct experience with the saw versus rampant speculation.  Would you purchase it again if you had the chance or look at something else?


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 3, 2017)

bmachin said:


> Do a little Googling for reviews on this model. There is quite a bit out there going back to 2010 or so.  My quick take is that most owners think that they got fair value or more.
> 
> Bill


 
Yeah I did, but because of PC selling out I wasn't sure if that was still the case.


----------



## bmcclellan (Jan 3, 2017)

jleiwig said:


> Thank you for providing direct experience with the saw versus rampant speculation.  Would you purchase it again if you had the chance or look at something else?



I would purchase it again for myself.  I am not saying that there are not better ones.  But I was able to get a saw in my budget and was able to bring it home and not have to haggle with shipping.  and if there was an issue I could easily return it to Lowes.


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 4, 2017)

bmcclellan said:


> I would purchase it again for myself.  I am not saying that there are not better ones.  But I was able to get a saw in my budget and was able to bring it home and not have to haggle with shipping.  and if there was an issue I could easily return it to Lowes.



Exactly the same reasons I'm considering it.  Thanks so much!


----------



## PapaTim (Jan 4, 2017)

I also have the PC band saw. If I had the budget I'd have gone for a Grizzly but I'm not sorry I went with the PC. I do a little resawing, rounding small bowls and cutting pen blanks with it. Haven't tried band saw boxes yet but expect it will do them too. I think the key, like with most power tools, is to take the time to properly set it up and tune it before first use. Also, use decent quality blades.


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 5, 2017)

PapaTim said:


> I also have the PC band saw. If I had the budget I'd have gone for a Grizzly but I'm not sorry I went with the PC. I do a little resawing, rounding small bowls and cutting pen blanks with it. Haven't tried band saw boxes yet but expect it will do them too. I think the key, like with most power tools, is to take the time to properly set it up and tune it before first use. Also, use decent quality blades.



Thank you for the advice! I'll probably go look at it tomorrow.  There is supposedly one in stock at a store near me.


----------



## scotirish (Jan 5, 2017)

*If it had a 1 1/2 HP motor it would have to be 220V.  The new tools are "rated at...." not "true" hp.  As to the drift of the cut, band saw blades are angled out on only one side (otherwise the tire will be chewed up), that being said the way to get a straight cut, without a fence, is to find the angle that the blade will drift and push it through at that angle.  When using a fence the trick is to push the piece though at a slower rate to allow the blade to cut straight.  Hope this helps.
Ron*


Herb G said:


> There is no way that saw has a 1.5 hp motor on it. More like a 3/4 hp motor if you are lucky. I'd save a little more & go for a Grizzly if I were you.


----------



## RockandCole (Jan 5, 2017)

For what it's worth, this is the bandsaw I picked up for my garage a few months back. It's not as big or powerful as that PC, but it goes through olive wood, african blackwood, and the likes without thinking twice. I didn't buy it for pen making, bought it to build a few things for the wife around that house that needed a little bit of precision that a circular saw couldn't do. Not saying it's the best option, or that it would meet your needs, but it does the job and I haven't had an issue, I've used it for various pen blanks, alder, aspen, pine, and even a black board that needed a 1/4" trimmed off the top for my wife's classroom. No issues yet. http://www.sears.com/craftsman-2.5-amp-9inch-band-saw/p-00903299000P


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 9, 2017)

So Lowe's just raised the price by $50 yesterday. At that price point it becomes easier to look at grizzly and the like. Or I may wait and peruse Craigslist daily


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Rockytime (Jan 9, 2017)

I love my much maligned little 9" HF band saw. It is used for small work and cutting pen blanks. Works just fine. For a larger band saw I found a 12" Craftsman in great condition with six or eight extra new bands of various sizes and tooth counts for $100. Watching Craigs list regularly will show great buys. Just takes time and patience.


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 11, 2017)

Well just to bring this thread to a close I ended up purchasing a craftsman 10" bandsaw. Made by Rikon, solid steel frame, very little plastic. Roller bearing guides too and bottom, cast iron table. Was on sale plus I found some coupon codes. $150 picked up. It's plenty for pen blanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 11, 2017)

jleiwig said:


> Well just to bring this thread to a close I ended up purchasing a craftsman 10" bandsaw. Made by Rikon, solid steel frame, very little plastic. Roller bearing guides too and bottom, cast iron table. Was on sale plus I found some coupon codes. $150 picked up. It's plenty for pen blanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app




Craftsman bandsaw made by Rikon??? or is the name of the saw a craftsman???


Why not buy Rikon original. Sears and the craftsman name will be no longer very soon. They just sold there tool line to Stanley/Black and Decker. Grizzly would have gotten you there too even though they just raised prices also.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 11, 2017)

Buy once, cry once...get the Grizzly. 

I bought a cheap bandsaw from Lowes a while back - a Delta...sold it and bought the 555LX from Grizz, and I wonder what I was thinking the first time!


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 12, 2017)

jttheclockman said:


> Craftsman bandsaw made by Rikon??? or is the name of the saw a craftsman???
> 
> 
> Why not buy Rikon original. Sears and the craftsman name will be no longer very soon. They just sold there tool line to Stanley/Black and Decker. Grizzly would have gotten you there too even though they just raised prices also.



How about because the rebranded Rikon sold by Sears as a Craftsman was $100 cheaper for the same exact saw after all the discount codes I was able to use?  Good enough reason for me.....Your's may be different.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 12, 2017)

Cheaper for a reason sir. Good luck.


----------



## leehljp (Jan 12, 2017)

jleiwig said:


> How about because the rebranded Rikon sold by Sears as a Craftsman was $100 cheaper for the same exact saw after all the discount codes I was able to use?  Good enough reason for me.....Your's may be different.



In general I am not a proponent of a 9" or 10" band saw. Too underpowered, lack of tension ability, terrible blade tracking. HOWEVER with the introduction of the Rikon and Sears equivalent a few years ago, the overall reviews have been a full level above the other brand 9" and 10" saws. 

I have a 12 year old Delta 9" and it is in storage. Couldn't get rid of it at a garage sale. I KNOW how to adjust tracking and tensioning and other settings, and tried 3 different brands of blades. It had a mind of its own.

Please give us a report of your Sears/Rikon after you use it some. Thanks.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 12, 2017)

leehljp said:


> jleiwig said:
> 
> 
> > How about because the rebranded Rikon sold by Sears as a Craftsman was $100 cheaper for the same exact saw after all the discount codes I was able to use?  Good enough reason for me.....Your's may be different.
> ...



My brother bought one of the Delta saws back some years ago even after I warned him and he too had a hard time selling at a garage sale. The blade would not stay on. It is so funny that you mention them. Brought back a few memories.:biggrin:


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 12, 2017)

leehljp said:


> Please give us a report of your Sears/Rikon after you use it some. Thanks.




Thank you for at least not immediately discounting something based on one single metric such as brand, size listing etc...

The truth is that some can't afford, don't need, or want the biggest and best. 

It annoys me when someone automatically discounts something even though they have no experience with it directly or didn't even research the item at all but feel the need to comment.

I chose this exact specific saw after a lot of research. I did not discount any saw at any price or any brand name. 

I have specific requirements that I need a bandsaw for right now and this is the best in my opinion that hits the most requirements at a price I'm willing to pay. It's not huge, I can carry it into my basement by myself, it's not made of plastic, and it's not over $400 shipping/tax/etc included are Just a few of the reasons. The reviews of the rikon version just cemented that this is probably the best in this size range. Hence why I bought it.



Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 12, 2017)

Justin please do not take an attitude. We are all trying to help and add some insight. You posted this and you started looking at the Porta Cable saw and then you said you would never buy another craftsman saw because you had two. Reread your post #12. 

I wish you luck and for what you are doing it should do just fine. I am sure Rikon will stand behind any warrenty work. They seem to be a reputable company. I did not mean you any ill will if you are talking about me. :highfive:


----------



## bmcclellan (Jan 12, 2017)

jleiwig said:


> Well just to bring this thread to a close I ended up purchasing a craftsman 10" bandsaw. Made by Rikon, solid steel frame, very little plastic. Roller bearing guides too and bottom, cast iron table. Was on sale plus I found some coupon codes. $150 picked up. It's plenty for pen blanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app



I am glad you found one that would work for you in your price range.  let us know how it turns out.  For that price I might have gone with one also.


----------



## TDE (Jan 12, 2017)

Since this is a band saw thread, I wonder if anyone has used the carter blade stabilizer on a 1/4 blade? I watched the video and he was really turning out band saw boxes easily. At $80.00 I would want it to work. Just thought I would ask. Thanks, Ted


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 12, 2017)

TDE said:


> Since this is a band saw thread, I wonder if anyone has used the carter blade stabilizer on a 1/4 blade? I watched the video and he was really turning out band saw boxes easily. At $80.00 I would want it to work. Just thought I would ask. Thanks, Ted



I have it and use it and it works very well. I use it mainly on 1/8" and 3/16" blades. It is designed for up to 1/4" but I use my regular set-up for 1/4" and larger. I use it because I need to scroll some larger thicker pieces of wood and that when it works for me. Now the key to the use is the proper set-up I had shown this video but it fits here as well. I have a Delta 14" open frame bandsaw which I had for many years now and has served me well. I resaw alot with it. 

I have not made any bandsaw boxes but no reason it will not do what it is advertised. Now this is just MY opinion and sometimes my opinion gets crushed here but I still keep offering them up. One other thing to note is as with all tools you must let the blade do the cutting and not push it. If you do that and the blade is sharp no problems. 

https://youtu.be/wGbZqWac0jU


----------



## howsitwork (Jan 15, 2017)

Sorry bit late on input but BLADE is critical. Starrett  are good. Over here we can get decent quality ones from axminster Bandsaw Blades - Sawing - Machinery Accessories - Accessories | Axminster Tools & Machinery. Their site also gives good advice on blade selection.

I guess Forrest have something similar in USA? 

By accident ( unlike Rick) I have ended up with 2 bandsaws. The smaller one ( 8" depth of cut ) gets used for bowl blanks with a 14 or 3/8 blade  x 6tpi hook blades. Also do my pen blank ripping on this cos it's in a convenient place in the workshop and rigged with dust extraction in place.

The big one 12" depth of cut gets used for ripping and resawing with 3 or 4 tpi regular blades. 

Not saying that's the perfect set up but it works for me.

Happy New Year and keep on turning!

Ian


----------



## TDE (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks, JT. That's good to know. I appreciate your comments. Ted


----------



## Lenny (Jan 24, 2017)

*Love the Carter Stabilizer guide*



TDE said:


> Since this is a band saw thread, I wonder if anyone has used the carter blade stabilizer on a 1/4 blade? I watched the video and he was really turning out band saw boxes easily. At $80.00 I would want it to work. Just thought I would ask. Thanks, Ted



I also use the Carter Stabilizer on my 17" Grizzly 513X2F for blades 1/4" or less. I've been making bandsaw boxes and find it works great. For my saw additional brackets were required adding to the cost. Still, when a product works it's easier to get over how much it cost. It's the ones that don't do what they say they will that are the real waste of money.
I just sold my old 12" Craftsman bandsaw that I use in my pen turning area. Space is a real issue and already having the 17" Grizzly my needs aren't high. Therefore I decided to go for the Craftsman clone of the Rikon 10-310. I thought about the Grizzly 555, but in reality probably even the Rikon 10" would have met my needs. 
One poor design of the saw though is the slot in the table. Instead of going to the side it comes forward. This requires you to remove the fence rails in order to change the blade. (Someone should have been fired over that one)
It's not an issue for me as I will make and auxiliary table that utilizes a miter gauge as the fence. (Lots of YouTube videos on this) 
Not everyone's budgets or needs are the same.


----------



## raar25 (Jan 24, 2017)

I have that saw probably 4 years now with a riser in it an it does a fine job.  I have done bowl blanks and resawing up to 6" wide maple as long as I take my time.  With a sharp blade on it this saw handle mostly anything I have used it for.  You will know it though when your blade starts to dull because it will bog down.  I had a coupon when I bought mine so I think I paid $270 although I would buy it again for $300.  Once the blade is tracked at set up correctly it is also a pretty quiet saw.  A lot quieter than my old 14" Craftsmen.  I just couldn't justify the basic grizzly for 50% more $$ when there was really nothing more it would do for me. I would recommend it for a small home shop.  If you are doing production work than you may want something bigger.


----------



## jbg230 (Jan 25, 2017)

The Grizzly Tent sale was great for saving 1/2 off my 14" Deluxe model.  For any others out there, close enough to the 2 Grizzly locations, it might be worth it, but it does take an adventure to be one of the first ones in the tent to get your pick.
Anyway, I was just at the Kansas City woodworking show and met Alex and his dad from Carter. I walked away with a real good impression about the company. I bought a 3/16" blade and the stabilizer from them to do segmenting and bandsaw boxes. The product works great and does what it's designed to do. I feel much better about having a stable blade for this kind of work. I'll buy a few less blanks and kits for now, but I have a great addition to the shop that will last well into the future.


----------

